# Reset Glitch Hack 3 (RGH3) for xBox 360 with instant boot!



## Maxximo88 (Jan 17, 2022)

Hi everyone,
I fund an online reference about the brand new Reset Glitch Hack 3 (RGH3), and some YouTubers started installing it on their own xBox 360.
*This new RGH3 does not require a ModChip*!

RGH3 is compatible with:

MS xBox 360 Phat (Xenon, Zephyr, Opus, Falcon, Jasper)
MS xBox 360 Slim Corona
MS xBox 360 Slim Trinity
RGH3 is *not* compatible with:

MS xBox 360 Slim Winchester
If you have an xBox 360 with RGH (with ModChip) you can simply convert it to RGH3!

What to you think about it?


----------



## tech3475 (Jan 17, 2022)

Interesting if Xenon is supported and reliable, have one lying around gathering dust.


----------



## Maxximo88 (Jan 17, 2022)

tech3475 said:


> Interesting if Xenon is supported and reliable, have one lying around gathering dust.


It's supported, but not with Instant Boot.
You can find more information searching "_RGH 3.0 Guide - Phat + Slim - Includes Quick Tool!_" on google!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2022)

We do have a big thread on it https://gbatemp.net/threads/rgh3-chipless-glitching.602237/


----------



## Maxximo88 (Jan 17, 2022)

Maxximo88 said:


> It's supported, but not with Instant Boot.
> You can find more information searching "_RGH 3.0 Guide - Phat + Slim - Includes Quick Tool!_" on google!


Thanks, I will check to have a feedback from users & Mods that already tried it!


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 17, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> We do have a big thread on it https://gbatemp.net/threads/rgh3-chipless-glitching.602237/


We kind of need a hero to make a written tutorial, though.
Im getting a 360, and would like to make it pop.


----------



## Aheago (Jan 17, 2022)

eyeliner said:


> We kind of need a hero to make a written tutorial, though.
> Im getting a 360, and would like to make it pop.


There is a pretty good written tutorial over on se7ensins


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 17, 2022)

Aheago said:


> There is a pretty good written tutorial over on se7ensins


True that. But we need one here, as well.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Jan 22, 2022)

FAST6191 said:


> We do have a big thread on it https://gbatemp.net/threads/rgh3-chipless-glitching.602237/


Correct. This thread is completely unnecessary and only exists because the OP didn't check first before posting his "discovery" that was old news by the time he posted it.  Please go to the thread above to discuss this hack rather than responding to this one.


----------



## WiiU_Funkionz (Feb 4, 2022)

Aheago said:


> There is a pretty good written tutorial over on se7ensins


Sevensins is quite good for sure. Just keep in mind that there are newer recommendations coming from others in the scene that might differ from the sevensins guide. For example, it seems for Phats, most are recommending using the 22k ohm resistor over the 10k ohm one that the guide suggests. Other than that and when it tells you to write ECC file, but doesn't tell you to "create" it first, it's pretty complete. I've had two successful attempts over the last week. One Falcon and one Jasper.

Also I'd highly recommend using the ALT SMC_PLL point over the standard one listed in the guide. I had issues using the standard one because of the wire having to go around the side of the board.


----------



## rrocha (Feb 9, 2022)

Some installers are actually recommending an AMS1117-12 1.2Voltage regulator and a 1N4148 diode with the cathode on POST

Falcon/Jasper





Corona




Trinity








Stubborn coronas that don't insta-boot will most likely become fixed by replacing the diode with a 1K resistor


----------

